# صناعة ماكينة cnc في تونس



## ali hedi (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الأعزاء أضع بين أيديكم بعض صور ماكينة cnc التي قمت بصناعتها 
و أرحب بكل ارائكم و استفساراتكم و ملاحظاتكم .....


----------



## الخرنفش (16 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله .. ربنا يجعل منها الخير . كم تكلفه تصنيعها وماهى المده الكامله لتصنيع مثلها . وماهى اقل مساحه تقدر تعملها ؟


----------



## tetto85 (16 مايو 2010)

والله يبدو انها ممتازة وشوقتنى لصناعة ماكينة تسلم ايدك


----------



## ali hedi (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abo_slaim (16 مايو 2010)

عمل جبار واله مميزة اشكرك


----------



## amir al arab (18 مايو 2010)

مجهود عظيم وارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## ksaid (21 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله شييئ جميل موفق


----------



## ابو بحـر (21 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

عمل رائع وفقك الله تابع مسيرتك يا غالي


----------



## ali hedi (22 مايو 2010)

شكراً يا اخواني و لكم هذا الفيديو لشغلة الاولى و السلام عليكم

http://www.zshare.net/video/7636633829f1432a/


----------



## faicel (23 مايو 2010)

salut mon frère je suis tunisien et je cherche a fabriqué cette machine depuis 2 ans j'ai acheté l'aluminium et tous le necessaire mais j'ai une prob au niveau du soft et du cablage est ce que tu peut m'aidé voiçi mon email
[email protected]
98489680


----------



## ali hedi (24 مايو 2010)

faicel قال:


> salut mon frère je suis tunisien et je cherche a fabriqué cette machine depuis 2 ans j'ai acheté l'aluminium et tous le necessaire mais j'ai une prob au niveau du soft et du cablage est ce que tu peut m'aidé voiçi mon email
> [email protected]
> 98489680


sans probleme tu peux me contactez 
[email protected]
98306511


----------



## tetto85 (31 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله اخى الكريم كم استفدت من علمك وادعو لك بظهر الغيب


----------



## ali hedi (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أخي وفقك الله واين وصلت في مشروعك لأنك لم تعد تتصل بي هذه الايام و ارجو ان يكون المانع خير


----------



## الامبراطور (13 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
شغل جميل


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (13 يونيو 2010)

الف مبروك وتعتبر اجمل واحسن ماكينة شفتها الى الان تصنيع عربى الى الامام دائما وموفق ان شاء الله


----------



## ali hedi (13 يونيو 2010)

الامبراطور قال:


> بسم الله ماشاء الله
> شغل جميل



اشكر مرورك وكلماتك اللطيفة اخي


----------



## ali hedi (13 يونيو 2010)

العلم طوق نجاة قال:


> الف مبروك وتعتبر اجمل واحسن ماكينة شفتها الى الان تصنيع عربى الى الامام دائما وموفق ان شاء الله



اشكر مرورك وكلماتك اللطيفة اخي و هذه شهادة اعتز بها و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## ali hedi (17 يونيو 2010)

cch قال:


> اخى الفاضل انا اعمل فى توكيل اسمة cad cam house وهو يبيغ فرايز تايوانى cnc فى مصر
> احمد مرضى 0101388872
> [email protected]
> واسم المكن manford



شكرا اخي على العرض ــ المشكلة انا من تونس


----------



## الذهبي4 (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك فعلا انت مفخره لكل عربي في مجال التصنيع وفعلا نحتاج كثيرا لأمثالك في الدول العربية وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك دائما يارب ,,,


----------



## ali hedi (20 يونيو 2010)

الذهبي4 قال:


> ربنا يوفقك فعلا انت مفخره لكل عربي في مجال التصنيع وفعلا نحتاج كثيرا لأمثالك في الدول العربية وربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك دائما يارب ,,,



*اشكر مرورك عباراتك اللطيفة اخي و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا من اجل النهوض بأمتنا العربية*


----------



## ali hedi (24 يونيو 2010)

ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة سأضع بين ايديكم صور و فيديوات لاعمالي الشخصية


----------



## ali hedi (28 يونيو 2010)

*عجبني هذا الموقع*

السلام عليكم انا اتجول في النات عجبني هذا الموقع
http://projectcnc.wordpress.com/
فاردت ان اضعه بين ايديكم لعله ينفع
و الســـــــلام


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (29 يونيو 2010)

ali hedi قال:


> ان شاء الله في الايام القادمة سأضع بين ايديكم صور و فيديوات لاعمالي الشخصية


 بانتظار أعمالك بفارغ الصبر يا أستاذ علي


----------



## ali hedi (3 يوليو 2010)

عملية قص الخشب الصلب hetre 1 cm
واعد اخواني باعمال مدعمة بالصور انشاء الله بعد الاجازة


----------



## ali hedi (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*في انتظار المزيد*

السلام عليكم اخواني كما وعدتكم انني بعد الاجازة ساضع اعمالي و هذا البعض في انتظار المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله موفقك يا أخ علي ربنا يزيدك وتبدع أعمال أحسن وأحسن 

بالتوفيق أعمال جميلة


----------



## ali hedi (22 سبتمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله موفقك يا أخ علي ربنا يزيدك وتبدع أعمال أحسن وأحسن
> 
> بالتوفيق أعمال جميلة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا اخ طارق اشكر مرورك و ربي يوفقنا جميعا لما فيه خيرا لنا و للاجيال التي بعدنا انشاء الله


----------



## ksaid (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يشرفنا ان نرى في هذا المنتدى العمل الرائع واللمسات الفنية الجميلة من عند الاخ الهادي مشكور وفقك الله


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (26 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل في قمه الروعه ومزيدا من التقدم ومنتظريين منكم المزيد


----------



## ali hedi (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ksaid قال:


> يشرفنا ان نرى في هذا المنتدى العمل الرائع واللمسات الفنية الجميلة من عند الاخ الهادي مشكور وفقك الله




شكرا اخ ksaid وارجوا ان نشاهد في الايام المقبلة ان شاء الله اعمالك تنور الملتقى


----------



## ali hedi (30 سبتمبر 2010)

م العقاب الجارح قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل في قمه الروعه ومزيدا من التقدم ومنتظريين منكم المزيد



شرفني مرورك اخي ـ م العقاب الجارح ـ وان شاء الله قريبا سنشاهد آلة اليمن تنورنا


----------



## ali hedi (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اتمنى لكم عام سعيد و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## climcom (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم. عمل رائع وفقك الله
الله ينور عليك كم تكلفتها


----------



## حسن-12 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## ali hedi (5 يناير 2011)

climcom قال:


> السلام عليكم. عمل رائع وفقك الله
> الله ينور عليك كم تكلفتها



السلام عليكم 
اشكر مرورك اما بخصوص التكلفة فلم احددها لان معظم المكونات اشتريتها من ـ الخردة ـ


----------



## ali hedi (5 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم



شرفني مرورك اخي حسن-12


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
اليكم مراحل بعض الاشغال


----------



## ali hedi (26 يونيو 2011)

بقية الصور


----------



## الزير911 (27 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله ممكن اسال عن الدرايفر لوسمحت هل هو من صنعك ام ماذا


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (27 يونيو 2011)

الأخ الفاضل علي هيدي
دمت مبدع


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله اللهم زد وبارك

الله ينور عليك اخي علي مبدع


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2011)

عمل جميل و رائع و ننتطر منك ان شاء الله المزيد اخي هادي


----------



## chawkiz (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ali hedi (29 يونيو 2011)

الزير911 قال:


> ماشاء الله ممكن اسال عن الدرايفر لوسمحت هل هو من صنعك ام ماذا



السلام عليكم
شكرا على مرورك اخي ــ بالنسبة للدرايفرات فهم صيني


----------



## ali hedi (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخوة ـ سيف الله اسلام ـ طارق بلال ـ شوقي 
على مروركم و ربنا يوفقنا جميعا و الله يبارك لكم


----------



## النجار2 (30 يونيو 2011)

ايه يا توانسة الحلاوة دى عندكم ثورة فى السى ان سى برضو هههههه

مبدع يا اخى زادك الله علما


----------



## ali hedi (2 يوليو 2011)

النجار2 قال:


> ايه يا توانسة الحلاوة دى عندكم ثورة فى السى ان سى برضو هههههه
> 
> مبدع يا اخى زادك الله علما



اخي النجار2 شكرا على مرورك 
انشاء الله تكون عندنا ثورة صناعية و ثقافية في كافة الوطن العربي و الاسلامي


----------



## ali hedi (3 يوليو 2011)

*و هذه مراحل انجاز طاولات*

*و هذه مراحل انجاز طاولات *


----------



## ali hedi (3 يوليو 2011)

يتبع


----------



## ali hedi (3 يوليو 2011)

يتبع

http://www.herosh.com/download/9079586/versag-table-fini.JPG.html


----------

